# Lowrance to introduce the "Ghost" on July 7th..



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

No world if its going to be salt water compatible.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Cool to see another contender in the TM market, but that thing sure is ugly!!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If it works great then I don't care about the looks that much. But I'll wait for reviews and features to come out in the next few months.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Anyone know if they are looking for Prostaff? lol


----------

